# Stool testing?



## atoosagurl (Aug 7, 2003)

Did any of you have to get a stool sample done? Is it really that beneficial? What could they possibly find in your stool?BTW - I am a tad bit nervous about 'goin' in a cup.


----------



## rosie49 (Aug 12, 2003)

I just went to an alternative doc and he ordered stool testing from Great Smokies Lab. I'm not too confident that it will be useful - after talking to the doc about treatments, it seems he is going to rx probiotics and enzymes pretty much no matter what the test finds. However, I suppose it can't hurt. The hospital lab-type stool samples look for bacteria and parasites, which definitely need to be ruled out. I'm also getting a urine test which claims to look for metabolites (?), but there's a long list of foods to avoid for 24 hours, so who knows. I'm trying to get motivated to get these things going and then we'll see whether the results are useful.Rosie


----------

